# Eublaberus posticus/distanti



## Herp13 (Aug 2, 2006)

How are they as far as pets and feeders? How do you personally keep them? Got any pics plus personal experiances


----------



## angus (Aug 2, 2006)

Herp13 said:
			
		

> How are they as far as pets and feeders? How do you personally keep them? Got any pics plus personal experiances


i hv keep both species..as i only hv a small group my these speices, i just 
pick up some surplus male as feeder..and i can sure they doing great as
feeder...both hv a very soft body..and espcially about distanti..its nymphs
can grow a very good size(4cm+) and looks very fatty..

i mainly feed them oats, dog food, fish food and veggies...all together in a 
good size rubber tube with many egg cartons and water dish.


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, distanti is very pretty for a cockroach I've heard complaints about how big and chunky distanti's babies are, is this true? I am going to be feeding my breeding stock of Ceratophrys cranwelli(Horned frog, or better known as Pacman frog), and i was wondering if you could do a size comparison of the adults and nymphs of both species?


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone else keep them?


----------



## billopelma (Aug 3, 2006)

What this picture does not show is the difference in thickness, the nymphs are half again as fat as the adults. I think they are a fine feeder species for t's but I would hesitate to use them for frogs/lizards becuse their legs are extemely 'spikey'. Sometimes they actually hurt when they're struggling to get out of your hand.









Bill


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, i never even though about that, thnx for letting me know. Maybe i'll do something else, but more pics would be great


----------



## andy83 (Aug 3, 2006)

You can always rip their legs off


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Uh, well thats kinda overboard, it's bad enough your feeding them But then ripping their legs off, nope, i couldn't torture then feed the poor things


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Say i get like anywhere from 10-40, how fast can i expect breeding results?


----------



## billopelma (Aug 3, 2006)

What breeding results would you be refering to? If you want to be at a point to regularly feed a bunch off, starting with 10-20 mixed sizes could take as much as a year or more. Go with lateralis or lobsters if you want cheap/fast. There are a couple of large, very informative feeder roach threads on this board already, I would suggest you search and read, read, read...

Bill


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 4, 2006)

Most feeder roaches are easy pets to keep. My 11 year old cousin cared for hissing roaches on her own.  They lived for almost a year, she got them as adults.


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, roaches are probobly one of the easiest pets to care for, and they can bring in profit


----------



## Herp13 (May 22, 2007)

So, i finally got around to sarting up a colony of E. posticus(and am ordering more, i just love them) and am also getting 40 E. distanti hopefully next week or so. Anyways, here's a couple E. posticus pics...











-Eric

P.S. I know this is an ancient post, but it has some nice photos on it so i thought i reanimate it


----------



## cacoseraph (May 22, 2007)

prosticus are my most protein hungry species. i feed them other feeder roaches and they LOVE them.  prosticus wiped out my first brood of hissers when i was experimenting with multispecial roach colonies.

i headsmash prosticus before i feed them to anything except for bad ass bugs that i know have very pronounced prey aggression


----------



## Herp13 (May 22, 2007)

Wow, headsmash. Well, looks like i'm not getting the distanti after all

-Eric


----------



## james (May 23, 2007)

*OH/distanti*

Distanti are one of the heaviest roaches I've dealt with. As large nymphs they are impressive. They do breed slower than the proticus but they are a fun species. Now many people do not like proticus because of the odor they produce. I have a bond with them since they where the first species I ever cultured. It is amazing how fast a colony can expand with plenty of heat and food. I will say that they are more  cannibalistic than any of the other species I've kept. A friend of mine used to toss dead rats that his snakes didn't eat into the prosticus bin and it would be reduced to bones in no time.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Herp13 (May 23, 2007)

Yes, they are my second roach species, i kept hissers before them, but hissers are extremely common, so they arn't very rare to own.

-Eric

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## davegrimm1 (May 28, 2007)

*proticus*

I have found these to very good feeders and breeders.  I was feeding them to my dragons and they were getting picky, if I tried to give them a different species , they would just look at me.  I have heard that they are slow breeders, but , I must have done something right because they don't seem slow to me.  They have kept up petty good with the prosticus collony.  

Here's a link to the stuff I have for sale

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=93494


----------

